# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Prevođenje?

## Luna Rocco

Na sastanku mi je Vedrana V rekla kako ima neki tekst za prevesti, prilično dugačak pa da bi bilo super da što prije počnem...slala sam mail Ivarici na zg.hinet adresu, ali nije odgovorila (ne znam da li koristiš tu adresu?), a nikakve materijale nisam dobila, tako da ostavljam ovdje svoju adresu da mi Vedrana može poslati tekstove za prijevod.

----------


## ivarica

luna, ispricavam se sto tvoj mail nisam skuzila. da mi vidis inbox otkad je proradio forum bilo bi ti jasno   :Rolling Eyes:  

danas sam vedrani mailala tvoj mail, javit ce ti se.
editirati cu sad tvoj mail

----------


## VedranaV

Luna, hvala, editirat ću ti post da ne počneš dobivati smeće na mail. Mislim na tebe još od sastanka, ali nikako da ti forwardiram te tekstove. Sorry, evo, nadam se da ću danas ili sutra. Hvala još jednom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Super, baš se veselim  :Smile:

----------

